
Backyard Chickens Carry a Hidden Risk: Salmonella - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/04/health/backyard-chickens-carry-a-hidden-risk-salmonella.html
======
pamqzl
The headline reminds me a little of Troy McLure's educational film
"Firecrackers: the Silent Killer".

Which is my roundabout way of saying that anyone considering backyard chickens
_really ought to_ know about salmonella already.

